# Still trying to get started with my local Therapy Dog Group



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

The squeaky wheel gets the grease! I have been contacting the main membership chairperson of Manassas Therapy Dogs (whom Mercy jumped on during our second observation visit). She had said she would send me a list of the contacts in charge of various places to visit once the group treasurer received my application for membership. I have sent her a follow-up e-mail, but have still not heard from her. I decided to send an e-mail to another senior staff, (the one who recommended a gentle leader during our last observation visit) about hearing back from the membership chairperson. I feel like I have to pull teeth to get to be able to serve with my dog. Are my social skills really THAT pathetic?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe you want things to go too fast. For me getting started with Liza has been a breeze, because I already volunteer in both facilities with Tess. But it took me four months to get started with Tess: having to attend a volunteer information evening (took a month), getting all the required tests done, etc etc. If they still are waiting for a reaction from the treasurer, they won't contact you. Things always take time, especially when bureaucratic things are involved. You will get there!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Try to be patient. It will happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, Shirley, the person who did my final observation visit, forwarded my e-mail to Sherri, the membership chairperson. Hopefully now she will respond. I should not have to take such measures though.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> Maybe you want things to go too fast. For me getting started with Liza has been a breeze, because I already volunteer in both facilities with Tess. But it took me four months to get started with Tess: having to attend a volunteer information evening (took a month), getting all the required tests done, etc etc. If they still are waiting for a reaction from the treasurer, they won't contact you. Things always take time, especially when bureaucratic things are involved. You will get there!


Bureaucracy (and politics)! Ughhhhh!:yuck:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Have they flat out told you Mercy isn't ready? Or is it just taking them a while to get back to you? I wonder if they are busy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> Have they flat out told you Mercy isn't ready? Or is it just taking them a while to get back to you? I wonder if they are busy.


They just have not responded. In the beginning, I got responses very promptly. Sherri gave the orientation meeting. When I told her I had a Golden, she gleefully responded. When I passed the test, Sherri accompanied me to the first observation and Mercy did well. Then Sherri met me at a nursing home. While we were still in front of the nursing home outside, Mercy jumped up on her. She seemed very disappointed. "This is going to be a problem!" She sat with me to discuss my 2nd observation visit and said how most other people would have failed me. She barely passed me for orientation number 2 and told me I would need a 4th observation. 

Mercy had her third observation visit without incident with the staff in charge at another nursing home.

I had my fourth observation given to me by Shirley. You could tell by what she said that she and Sherri had discussed me together. She had strongly recommended that I use a Gentle Leader. She did not seem to respect my use of an Easy Walk Harness despite other volunteers using them.

When I finally got my credentials, I contacted Sherri about registering for the local group. She was telling me how I can't expect Mercy to do all of the work. She was lecturing me like I was some kind of child. I know what I have to do. I am an experienced therapy dog handler. I am a little shy and I need to work on my social skills. But I have a passionate heart for people! I am will be "working" more soon enough! She suggested that I just get started somewhere by myself without giving me a list of places to visit. When I asked for a list of places to visit, she sent me the form to send to the treasurer. I mailed that form on October 31st. I wrote Sherri back, but she has not responded. I did visit on my own, last week at a Juvenile Detention Facility, except now, I am having trouble getting back in touch with the volunteer coordinator of that place for a follow-up meeting.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I might give them a little more time (perhaps they get busier around the holidays?) and then I'd just straight up ask them if they have reservations about you and Mercy working as a therapy team (politely, of course). At this point you are working off assumptions and in my experience that never serves a purpose, kwim?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Is there a different therapy group you could work with? 

I, too, wonder if they are busier around the holidays. Maybe more people try to get credentials in time to visit children's hospitals for Christmas. Do you know any other therapy dog teams you could chat up? I know it feels like forever, but 10/31 wasn't even two weeks ago. I do wish people would respond and just let me know they got the things you sent. Have you tried contacting others besides Sherri? Maybe someone higher up? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> Is there a different therapy group you could work with?
> 
> I, too, wonder if they are busier around the holidays. Maybe more people try to get credentials in time to visit children's hospitals for Christmas. Do you know any other therapy dog teams you could chat up? I know it feels like forever, but 10/31 wasn't even two weeks ago. I do wish people would respond and just let me know they got the things you sent. Have you tried contacting others besides Sherri? Maybe someone higher up?
> 
> ...


I might have to contact Summit's Therapy Dogs. I might have to get Delta Certified to join them though. They are a Christian based therapy dog group. I am also trying to visit indpendantly with both my TDinc and Canines for Christ credentials. The leader at Canines for Christ in Tampa Florida says I need to start my local CFC group through my local church. When I sent the elder in charge of missions about starting a Therapy Dog Ministry in my Baptist church, this is what I got for instance: 
_What an interesting ministry idea! Right now we are considering some other new ministry options and my plate is pretty full. If you will, please give us as a staff some time to research the organization, and we will get back to you with questions, etc. Meanwhile, there is nothing to prevent you from taking initiative on your own and making some visits to those in need._

_Thanks,_
He sounds thrilled about the idea and out of fairness, I should give him time to research the idea. I already contacted the battered woman's shelter that the church works with. I am looking around for another door.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

With TDI credentials, do they give you a local resource to do therapy visits with TDI?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*God is in control*

Okay. Here's the scoop! I just got off the phone with Michelle Robinson of Summit's Therapy Animal Services, a Christian based therapy dogs group. She says she will accept Therapy Dogs Inc. registered therapy dogs, even though a majority of her members are Delta Pet Partners. She needs people who will work with special needs kids. Since I've been working with my autistic son Joshua and since Mercy is so gentle with him, I believe I'd be a good candidate. Michelle is a fellow sister in Christ. I will be meeting her in about a week or so.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, that sounds great. Wasn't that the group you were hoping to join?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> Well, that sounds great. Wasn't that the group you were hoping to join?


Yes, in a sense. I don't think I'll have time to participate in both groups. I plan on having a meeting with Michelle soon. I didn't think they let non Delta dogs join, but hey. I got my TDInc credentials and it looks like I will be using them here. Let's hope she follows up.:crossfing


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Persistence pays off*

The membership chairperson of MTD wrote me back last night. Actually, I had to clear up my mailbox because it was full. So I had written her back yet again telling her my mailbox was full in case she had sent me an e-mail earlier only for it to bounce back. I wrote Michelle Robinson of Summits Therapy Animals again for the same reason. No response from her yet. I actually had expressed in the e-mail to the MTD chairperson, Sherri that I was interested in Mercy being a READ therapy dog in the library. She had said in the reply e-mail that she would contact the person in charge of that right away. So, progress has been made.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

If you're not careful, you will have too many opportunities to choose from...but I am glad things are progressing.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Received membership documents*

I received my membership documents from Manassas Therapy Dogs. I looked over the calendar and list of volunteers and lead volunteers and have contacted the person in charge of the R.E.A.D. program at the local library. She wrote me back also. I will do a visit on Saturday, November 23rd without my dog and then Mercy will be put on the calendar.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I received my membership documents from Manassas Therapy Dogs. I looked over the calendar and list of volunteers and lead volunteers and have contacted the person in charge of the R.E.A.D. program at the local library. She wrote me back also. I will do a visit on Saturday, November 23rd without my dog and then Mercy will be put on the calendar.


Yay!!!! How exciting!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

MercyMom said:


> I received my membership documents from Manassas Therapy Dogs. I looked over the calendar and list of volunteers and lead volunteers and have contacted the person in charge of the R.E.A.D. program at the local library. She wrote me back also. I will do a visit on Saturday, November 23rd without my dog and then Mercy will be put on the calendar.


There you go!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations! I am sure you and Mercy will be a blessing to all you serve!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mercy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super. BaWaaJige and I love doing the reading program.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I visited the library without Mercy to observe a READ session. The three dogs all lay down so nicely. I decided that Mercy would not be suitable as a READ dog since she gets restless sometimes, especially when you are sitting on the floor next to her. She would probably sit up and stand up a lot and paw at us. The person who is in charge of the PAWS for reading program, Paula has two Goldens and a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. She had the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel there at the library. I have seen pictures of her Golden name Bogie. He is beautiful. She got both of her Goldens from Delmarva. Bogie is a Jesse son and her other older Golden is sired by an Eldorado dog in Mercy's pedigree, Justin. I have not met them in person, nor has Paula met Mercy. I hope we get to meet each other's dogs soon. Since I have decided that Mercy is not suitable for READ, at least not yet, I decided to try her out at the local homeless shelter. I contacted the chair for that program just now. I know that there is additional training required for that program. Since it might take a while to get her into this program, I may have to sign up to take Mercy to a nursing home, in the meantime, so she is visiting somewhere. I want to be able to spread Christmas cheer.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max and I have been visiting skilled nursing and assisted living facilities for several months now, and have found the time spent with the residents and patients very rewarding. It is also apparent that our visits are very appreciated. It is also nice when we are remembered when we come for return visits.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, it looks like I will be visiting an Assted Living facility for a while since visiting victims of domestic violence requires a stringent screening and training process. I have to read an 119 page manual from our local organization who also runs the homeless shelter as well as take training and undergo a background investigation. It will be a while before I can get in. I need to get experience under my belt before I can visit the more advanced facilities. For now I hope to spread some Christmas cheers to some seniors.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Not all the dogs lay there for long periods of time. BaWaaJige and I do the reading programme too. He is really good for about 45minutes then I take him a quick potty break and offer him some water. Then he is good again for the remainder of the time. We are starting every other Tuesday at an elementary school. I am so excited.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*The Latest Update*

Okay, here's the scoop. I am taking steps towards being accepted into the domestic violence program and shelter so that Mercy and I can visit children whose lives have been affected by domestic violence. I have finished the handbook for the shelter and program and I am meeting with the outreach coordinator tomorrow at the shelter. In the meantime, Mercy and I will be visiting the assisted living facility to get some experience starting this Saturday. I will be dressing Mercy in her jingle bell colllar.
I should hope to begin visiting with these kids starting this January.


----------

